# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  The unofficial tasks thread

## arby

well, there has always been people been complaining about the official tasks so why not make an unofficial - for fun - task thread?

Here's how its gonna work: (updated)

I will maintain the current list of tasks in this post. it will change every week on the saterday morningish. the point is to try to preform the given tasks sort of like in the official tasks thread then *describe* your experience here.

people can post chalenge ideas(catagorized into easy medium and hard) for the next weeks chalenge list. these will be prossesed (in a way to be decided) to become the next chalenge list.

remember its for fun. (and ego XD)

i'll start the chalenge list off... changes on the 17th...

*easy:*

fly while carrying something heavy (like a car)
fly around hte world

*med:*

get rich(not just materilazing money)
levitate another person with the power of your mind

*hard:*

break the speed of light
levitate a city with the power of your mind
make a pig fly then convice it that it shouldn't be flying (its hard, i swear)

----------


## Jupilér

here are some of mine..that io tried either.

easy:

-walk trough a wall
-call your dreamguide and play poker(never tried that one)
-pull a gun out of your pants and shoot the first DC you see

hard:

-try sommen one of your friends and smoke a kingsize joint ( 3feet)
-meet a mythical creature and try to transforme in to it,( dwarf, elf)
-go under watter and try to breath like fish do ( dont know the english word for kieuwen :tongue2:  :tongue2: )


Jup

----------


## atomik

These are such good ideas. I wish I was good at LDing. 

Is flying around the world really considered easy to most LD'ers?

----------


## arby

> _Originally posted by atomik_
> *These are such good ideas. I wish I was good at LDing. 
> 
> Is flying around the world really considered easy to most LD'ers?*



well, actualy i would rate it as medium because once you start gaining altitude to do that your dream miht begin to fade. on the other hand, if you fly too low then your brain might simply generate more and more of endless terrain and you will get nowhere.

so, you have to not only will yourself to fly, but will yourself around the world as well.

----------


## arby

hmm, does anyone actually care or is everything too hard? (or easy)

----------


## Sean999

Create a life-sized sand castle.

Cook a meal and give it to a DC to taste, and get a positive review.

Build a time machine and travel into the past or future and back again.

There's my 3 cents, and please rate them easy to hard, I don't know because I haven't had a full LD yet.

----------


## arby

> _Originally posted by Sean999_
> *Create a life-sized sand castle.
> 
> Cook a meal and give it to a DC to taste, and get a positive review.
> 
> Build a time machine and travel into the past or future and back again.
> 
> There's my 3 cents, and please rate them easy to hard, I don't know because I haven't had a full LD yet.*



i'd say those are all about medium. I dunno, i think my ratings suck. XD

oh, and i've built a time machine before =P

traveled back to the middle ages. it got really political and stuff >.<.but it was fun anywyas.

i think i'll try to make a sand castle tonight and repel invaders from it. it shall be fun. then, when i get bored of that i shall pull up another sand castle infront of mine and have a battle. =P (and i shall win ;P)

if i manage it i shall tell you the juicy details.

----------


## BillyBob

There have been posts like this before, its just that they get so big (hundreds of different tasks) that it loses its meaning when you say "i did ___'s task"

----------


## arby

> _Originally posted by BillyBob_001_
> *There have been posts like this before, its just that they get so big (hundreds of different tasks) that it loses its meaning when you say "i did ___'s task"*



yes, i can see your point.

i'll have to think of a way to make it so that it works out well. and also, you're supposed to say more then "i did it". Like in the official thread you're supposed to describe it.

also, i'm begining to doubt if alot of people here who say they can LD, can. after looking through official task threads and seeing some shaky descriptions or no descriptions at all.

well, off to bed with me =) hope i dream well, and dream up a solution to this.

(litrerally: http://dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32138)

----------


## Tattoo

Destroy the universe

----------


## Awhislyle

I say the creator of this thread picks his favorite task or two and assigns people to try it and he just picks another one every week. That way wont wont all be doing 50 different tasks.

----------


## baronbrocoli

yeh I agree with ya.

Task: Inject yourself with the mutant gene (from x-men) and let your subcouncious give you powers

----------


## arby

I think i'm gonna have a couple of new tasks every 3 days or something.

I'll only be picking tasks that are really good. so don't go posting stuff like "kill a munchkin".

i'll update it later today. gotta run off to school.

----------


## BillyBob

I say the tasks should run through a week each, and instead of you picking them., you should get 10 of your favorites and do a poll to see which 3 the people like best. (restart the poll at the beginning of each week)

if you decide you don't like DV anymore you need to tell us so we can assign someone to continue on with the post and make a new thread that does the exact same thing (except they manage it)
The reason good posts always seem to die off (take the stickied general discussion topic "LD experience checklist, it would have been one of the best posts ever made but the guy that was managing it decided to quit a week after making it, so now everyone just keeps posting the same tasks because he hasn't updated the main page in so long)

----------


## arby

updated first post

ya, i was thinking about it more and think it should be weekly.

each week i will have one or two chalenges under each category.

i'm still trying to decide how to choose the ones to do. polls are bad because you can only vote once and theres 3 groups and so we might not get enough votes to get a good result.... i've got a few ideas and i'm playing around with them to see if i can get a way that works well. (don't worry they don't involve me pulling rank, i actually might do it 100% random draw)

also, can you modify polls?

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by BillyBob_001_
> *I say the tasks should run through a week each, and instead of you picking them., you should get 10 of your favorites and do a poll to see which 3 the people like best. (restart the poll at the beginning of each week)*



I am yet to achieve a regular task of the month, and that is my first goal. I don't think the LD tasks of the month are bad at all, anyways, but that might because I haven't gotten almost any control yet (except for sort of flying once before I knew what LDing was). Anyways, I love the idea of more chalenges to do. I agree with what BillyBob is saying, and having people vote on the ideas. I didn't know it was possible to restart a poll though. How do you do that? (please PM me if you know how)

----------


## arby

=/

the only really good ways i can think of are: 

each time you add a task you can vote on another

or

totally random selections for the tasks

the better of those two to me seems to be the random. but what do you people think?

----------


## baronbrocoli

yeh random! I think that's the better option, because like that if your task isn't the one chosen, you won't feel bad...  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Awhislyle

but if we do it random, we might run into a problem where we just have completely lame tasks. Some of the ones posted are either lame, or really unoriginal.

----------


## BillyBob

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....=asc&highlight=

there's a couple tasks that you can choose from....

----------


## arby

> _Originally posted by BillyBob_001_
> * a couple tasks*



a couple... 

lol.....

anyways i don't think i'm gonna continue this due to lack of participation.

one thing i WILL do, however is make a random LD generater from the "slightly" large list billybob has providied.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by arby_
> *
> anyways i don't think i'm gonna continue this due to lack of participation.
> 
> one thing i WILL do, however is make a random LD generater from the "slightly" large list billybob has providied.*



Awwwwwwwwww...  ::cry::  I liked this idea. I think if you do make the random LD generator, and start giving us tasks organizededly (word?) then there will be more participation than there is now. Just make sure the random task you choose is actually good (like if it picks a shitty idea, don't give it to us).

----------


## the real pieman

Heres mine:

           easy: 1. go on a murderous ramage
                        2. find a place were life is exactley how you want it

           hard: kill your dark side.

                      destroy the universe.

                      meet your subconcious mind and ask it questions like "what is the meaning
                       of life."

                       battle an extremely powerful dream character, with any weapon you can 
                        think of, with the universe as your battleground.

       near to immpossible : make a shared lucid dream by pulling people that you 
                                                 know out of there dreams and into yours and hang out.

                                                enter other peoples dreams and scare them, like freddy Kruger

      WARNING i have no idea if these are possible, but if you can do it congratulations, and the second impossible task could backfire on and could cause the other person full lucidity and control of there dreams, which could cause you to fight for your lucidity, and on that note:

Greatest task ever: Have a shared lucid dream, where you fight your friend or enemy with the universe as your battleground.

----------


## A.Bit.Crazy

For the above post..Me and my friend are in the midst of attempting that!   :wink2:  

We told eachother :

Him: I can fly..And shoot fireballs!

Me: I'm a swords master..And I'll cut you in half with a Katana..Don't forget I'm a vampire plus a kung-fu/Martial arts master..

Anyways..Looks like we'll keep on attempting untill it happens! I'll keep an update if you really are interested..Just P.M me.

Thanks  ::bump::

----------


## arby

> _Originally posted by PenguinLord13_
> *
> 
> Awwwwwwwwww...  I liked this idea. I think if you do make the random LD generator, and start giving us tasks organizededly (word?) then there will be more participation than there is now. Just make sure the random task you choose is actually good (like if it picks a shitty idea, don't give it to us).*



actually, i think you mis-understood me.

i'm thinking of scripting one in flash that if you hit a button it will give you a random LD. it could be very useful and would be much more fun/interesting then scrolling through a list.

----------


## BillyBob

here's an idea:

ask the mods if you can make a new thread every 2 weeks containing 3 tasks (easy, hard, and "OMFG THATS IMPOSSIBLE!!!!"

that way the list wont be cluttered and stuff. at the end of every two weeks change the title to "finished bi-weekly tasks, DO NOT POST WITHIN" or something like that, and erase the tasks that you had out and put in huge letters "do not post in this thread, please go to the new thread: www.dreamviews.com/newthread.html
and then every time a stupid noob posts in an old thread post under him that he should post in the new topic

that way the topic wont be cluttered with old tasks

(also you could think about giving a custom little sig thing like seeker does to promote use)

I know I'll try my best to do the hard/ impossible ones  :smiley:  (if they arent stupid   :tongue2:  )

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by BillyBob_001_
> *here's an idea:
> 
> ask the mods if you can make a new thread every 2 weeks containing 3 tasks (easy, hard, and "OMFG THATS IMPOSSIBLE!!!!"
> 
> that way the list wont be cluttered and stuff. at the end of every two weeks change the title to "finished bi-weekly tasks, DO NOT POST WITHIN" or something like that, and erase the tasks that you had out and put in huge letters "do not post in this thread, please go to the new thread: www.dreamviews.com/newthread.html
> and then every time a stupid noob posts in an old thread post under him that he should post in the new topic
> 
> that way the topic wont be cluttered with old tasks
> ...



I'll have to say this is the best idea I've heard so far. I'm all for it.

----------


## Gorky

> _Originally posted by baronbrocoli_
> *yeh I agree with ya.
> 
> Task: Inject yourself with the mutant gene (from x-men) and let your subcouncious give you powers*



omfg I'm going to do that. Only I bet my subconscience will be a dick and give me like....super smell....I'd be pissed

----------


## baronbrocoli

> _Originally posted by Gorky_
> *omfg I'm going to do that. Only I bet my subconscience will be a dick and give me like....super smell....I'd be pissed*



 ::lolxtreme::

----------


## BillyBob

> _Originally posted by Billybob_001_
> *I'm definitely going to try to do them all*



yeah sorry about not doing any yet I just got a new job and its hours are killing me, I haven't LD'ed in weeks  ::cry::  (job hrs: 6-3 thus I get up at 5 AM  :tongue2: )

----------


## O-Nieronaut

I just had a killer idea for an extremely difficult task. I thought this might be the best place to post it, rather than starting a new thread. The idea came to me while watching an episode of Star Trek TNG.

Upon gaining lucidity, split yourself in two. Become aware of both of your selves independently. Then play a game against yourself. I'll be trying chess. Anything would work, though. Poker, basketball, a sword fight. Whatever you're best at. Whatever seems to fit you best. The interesting part will be the stakes. Only the winner of the game may wake up! You must play to preserve your right to continue to exist!

----------


## samchestido

> _Originally posted by O&#045;Nieronaut_
> *I just had a killer idea for an extremely difficult task. I thought this might be the best place to post it, rather than starting a new thread. The idea came to me while watching an episode of Star Trek TNG.
> 
> Upon gaining lucidity, split yourself in two. Become aware of both of your selves independently. Then play a game against yourself. I'll be trying chess. Anything would work, though. Poker, basketball, a sword fight. Whatever you're best at. Whatever seems to fit you best. The interesting part will be the stakes. Only the winner of the game may wake up! You must play to preserve your right to continue to exist!*



I think that would be a blast, but I don't think it's possible. I don't want to spoil the fun, but I think that the possibilities DO end where you're imagination ends, but I don't think I can imagine two me's at the same time   ::D:  of course, if you can, good luck to you!   :smiley:

----------

